# The UNC's "Digest" is now online



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/digest.htm


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How much does it cost to order the digest?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Knothappy, its free and know most of it is online there. I know Donna is working on putting a lot of information up on the site and was working on it today.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric, I'll check this out. I thought I had subscribed to them a while back, but maybe I didn't. JeanG


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks, Eric. It is such an excellent resource. I highly recommend it to everyone. You had mentioned it several months ago and I subscribed. I have it sent to me "hard copy" in the mail and I just received the latest issue. I love it.Stacey


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

